# Sites for apts/houses in Nice, France area



## hypnotiq (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey all,

We're headed to Germany in June for a wedding and a few of the couples (incl us and the bridge/groom) want to hit up Nice for a week.

Are there any reputable sites besides VRBO for locating/finding apts/houses for rent for a week?

Thanks,
Nico


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 26, 2013)

same company as vrbo, but homeaway search works better


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.nicepebbles.com/
The above Linked company has good reviews as well.

http://slowtalk.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/3956056284/p/2
The above is an excellent site.  You would be able to get numerous recommendations.  That is where my first link comes from.


----------



## CarlK (Feb 27, 2013)

We have used this company (http://www.francebound.net/), as have a few of our friends, and we were all very happy with the accommodations.  We had an apartment in Aix, but they have properties throughout France.


----------



## zora (Feb 28, 2013)

Try www.HomeAway.co.UK. It's the uk version of homeaway and it's similar but has different inventory.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 28, 2013)

booking.com has small apartments as well as hotel rooms.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 28, 2013)

*French site*

The French equivalent is abritel.fr , some are the same homeaway.co.uk listings, but there are some different owners there too. I used VRBO for Nice and Abritel for Menton in 2010. Nicepebbles has great listings, a good reputation, but seems a bit more expensive than others I've seen.


----------

